# Bear, Bearcat



## Night (Mar 15, 2010)

I purchased a bear bearcat bow the other day. The bow is 45# draw and 60" amo. I was wondering what the brace height should be for this one? right now its just under 7"s. It seem to pop my wrist with the string which I dont care much for! It was listed as a recurve but no more curve then the limbs have it looks more like a stick bow. Has anybody got any specs. on this baby?


----------



## Lil Okie (Mar 25, 2008)

I don't know about that particular bow but I would think between 8 and 8.5 would be a start. Then find the sweet spot. That's if it is a recurve, JMO


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

8" is a bit high for a 60 incher.
Try 7-7.5,,,my own 62" bow is spot on at 7 3/4".
I shot a Bearcat for some time years ago and no,their not a real pronounced curve.


----------



## MDMtnMan (Sep 12, 2017)

I know this is an old thread, but I shoot this same bow a lot. (60" 45#) and thought someone else may be looking for this as there are countless Bearcats for sale out there on the auction sites all the time. I use a 56" endless loop string set to a 7.5" brace height measured from the inside of the grip. Also - best arrows I've found for this bow is a 30" 400 spine carbon arrow, 9.6gpi and a 150gr point. Always liked the way this 'semi' recurve shoots. This is one of my more comfortable bows that I have owned over the years and I will never part with.


----------

